# Paver Sand???



## austinramirez (Aug 15, 2009)

Has anyone ever used this sand? It's cheap and i like the irregularity and color of it, but i don't know much about it other than it is 100% natural and made of crushed stone.thanks!


----------



## Gweeble69 (Sep 30, 2009)

i love the stuff. i took down my 29 and changed out the rocks for the paver sand and even set up my 115 with it. you do have to wash it verry well it took about an hour just to do one bag


----------



## austinramirez (Aug 15, 2009)

Great! I just wasn't sure,But it sounds and looks like the rinsing will be worth it :thumb:


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

I use it in pretty much all my tanks. Cheaper than PFS and a little grainier, but works just as well.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I have never used paver sand in fish tanks, but I've done paving with it, and it's virtually dirt. The stuff has a very high percentage of very fine material, and would require very extensive washing before I would let it get near any of my tanks. I can see how having a distribution of different grain sizes in the substrate could give a tank an attractive look, but the fine material would worry me.

Regarding price, I think I paid about $10 for all the pool filter sand I put in my 125G tank, and I didn't have to wash it at all. I am a scrooge and proud of it, but this is right along my alley. If I saved a couple of dollars by buying paver sand, I'd probably have spend more on the water needed to wash it! Just my 2c.


----------



## austinramirez (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks fmueller, i have pool filter sand in my 55 gallon tank right now, and am upgrading to a 110.I like the pool filter sand however want my setups to look different,i don't know, guess i get bored with the old


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Have you looked into 3M Color Quartz? The T-grade is about the same grain size as PFS, which I find ideal. It is available in a wide range of colors, but a little more expensive (around $20 for 50 pounds).


----------



## tsmi031 (Sep 22, 2009)

Something else to look into is some pool stores will have different sizes of filter sand. When I got mine for my 120 they had a fine and a course. I went with the courser (if thats even a word lol) of two and love it. I also only paid $10 for 150 lbs as they had bags w/ small rips in them that they couldnt sell at full price


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

To me, nature is all about variety. It's got lots of experiments going at all times. That leaves me wanting variety in the sand sizes. Mixing different types and sizes is the way for me. After some time in the hobby you will wind up with different stuff even if you buy the same for each tank. Sand varies over time from the same supply. No need to fight it, just go with nature. :wink:


----------

